# Sorted I think?



## Brummephil (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorted I think?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil
Now your banner is displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Brummephil (Aug 9, 2014)

Click like where? 
Can't find it?


----------



## Brummephil (Aug 9, 2014)

Facebook found it lol


----------

